# Wotofo Elder Dragon RDA



## Rude Rudi (24/1/19)

If you have never read any of Pugsley's reviews, this will set the scene...
The new Wotofo Elder Dragon RDA - hope it lands here soon!

Make sure to read some of his other reviews - they are brilliant!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (25/1/19)

Unusual looking device @Rude Rudi 
Sounds good

Pugsleys reviews look great, saw one a while back, thanks


----------



## Sir Vape (25/1/19)

Got one. Tested it. I was excited as the design screams flavour. Its good but nothing amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------

